

Design First, Everything Else Later - rtisticrahul
http://www.singhrahul.com/2012/04/design-first-everything-else-later.html

======
Coeyman
As a first time entrepreneur who started as a designer, I appreciate this
article very much. Safe to say Steve Job's would have as well.

~~~
rtisticrahul
Thanks a lot for your kind words Coeyman :) . Glad that you liked the article.

